# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La demanda de energía eléctrica crece un 3,4% en enero

## Jonasino

> 30.01.2015
> 
> La demanda de energía eléctrica crece un 3,4% en enero
> 
> La demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en el mes de enero, una vez tenidos en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, ha aumentado un 3,4% con respecto al mismo mes del año anterior. La demanda bruta ha sido de 22.676 GWh, un 2,8% superior a la de enero del 2014.
> 
> Nuevos máximos eólicos
> 
> El día 29 de enero, la producción de energía eólica alcanzó un nuevo máximo de potencia instantánea con 17.553 MW a las 19.27 horas, un 2,9% superior respecto al anterior anotado el 6 de febrero del 2013 con 17.056 MW.
> ...




Fuente:http://www.ree.es/es/sala-de-prensa/...iento-en-enero

----------


## Jonasino

Una buena noticia:



> El consumo eléctrico de las grandes y medianas empresas en enero ha aumentado un 3,2% con respecto al mismo mes del año anterior, según los datos del Índice Red Eléctrica (IRE). Desglosado por sectores, el consumo industrial ha crecido un 5% y el de los servicios un 0,1%. En el cálculo de estos datos se han tenido en cuenta los efectos de la composición del calendario y la evolución de las temperaturas.
> 
> Según el IRE, en los últimos doce meses, el consumo eléctrico de estas empresas, corregidos los efectos de la laboralidad y las temperaturas, ha aumentado un 3,2% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. Por sectores, el consumo de la industria ha ascendido un 4,7% y el de los servicios ha descendido un 1,2%.
> 
> Comparado con enero del 2014, de las cinco actividades con mayor consumo eléctrico, la demanda de la metalurgia aumentó un 5,2%, la industria química descendió un 4,6%, la fabricación de otros productos minerales no metálicos subió un 4,6%, la industria de la alimentación bajó un 0,6% y la del papel un 8,4%.
> 
> Asimismo, las actividades que más han aportado al crecimiento del consumo de las grandes empresas han sido: la metalurgia, con un aumento del 5,2%, la fabricación de vehículos de motor, remolques y semirremolques (15,5%), el transporte terrestre y por tubería (21,6%), la fabricación de otros productos minerales no metálicos (4,6%) y la fabricación de productos de caucho y plásticos (4,7%).
> 
> Los datos de consumo eléctrico mensual de cada una de las actividades económicas se pueden encontrar con más detalle en la sección del IRE en la web de Red Eléctrica.


Fuente: REE

----------


## valeh

Los beneficios que ahora tenemos es que podemos elegir las tarifas eléctricas que más se acomoden a nuestro consumo, eso en muchos casos lo hace mas barato

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jo, menudos beneficios. Yo tengo la normal y la discriminada, y siguen siendo altísimas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> 23.03.2015
> 
> El consumo eléctrico de las grandes y medianas empresas en febrero ha aumentado un 1,5% con respecto al mismo mes del año anterior, según los datos del Índice Red Eléctrica (IRE). Desglosado por sectores, el consumo industrial ha crecido un 2,6% y el de los servicios ha descendido un 2%. En el cálculo de estos datos se han tenido en cuenta los efectos de la composición del calendario y la evolución de las temperaturas.
> 
> Según el IRE, en los últimos doce meses, el consumo eléctrico de estas empresas, corregidos los efectos de la laboralidad y las temperaturas, ha aumentado un 3% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. Por sectores, el consumo de la industria ha ascendido un 4,4% y el de los servicios ha descendido un 1,2%.
> 
> Comparado con febrero del 2014, de las cinco actividades con mayor consumo eléctrico, la demanda de la metalurgia aumentó un 0,9%, la industria química descendió un 2,5%, la fabricación de otros productos minerales no metálicos subió un 0,5%, la industria de la alimentación bajó un 2,4% y la del papel un 7,8%.
> 
> Asimismo, las actividades que más han aportado al crecimiento del consumo de las grandes  empresas han  sido: el transporte terrestre y por tubería con un aumento del 25,1%, la fabricación de productos de caucho y plásticos (5,1%), la metalurgia (0,9%), la fabricación de vehículos de motor, remolques y semirremolques (6,2%) y la captación, depuración y distribución de agua (3,7%).
> ...


Fuente: REE

----------

